# Some Seven Secret Sigils of Summoning Suggestion Selections!



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

With the new SoM Summoning Spell I'm trying to compile a list of Units worth summoning for each point range. As these dont give away victory points these could be anything from conbat effective units to those designed to hold something up.

Here is my List so far

75 Points:
Empire Mortar

150 Points:
7 Warplock Jezzails w/ sharpshooter
Chaos Sorcerer lvl 2 + mark of choice OR lvl 1 with Mark of choice and Third Eye of Tzeench
Dwarf Cannon + runes

300 Points:
14 WoC with Mark of Khorn and Halberds, Sheilds, Banner and chamion.
1 Steam Tank
1 Slann
150 Skaven slaves (not an option i'd actually want to paint up)
Chaos Sorcerer lvl 4 + mark of choice OR lvl 3 with Mark of choice and Third Eye


Any other suggestions?


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I take it those circles make it possible to summon anything you want with any options as stated in the appropriate book?

if so, a dwarf grudgethrower with two runes of penetrating and an engineer with brace of pistols can be added to the 150 pt list

treeman for 285 points?


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not rain on your parade or anything, but you can't summon VC, TK or Daemon units/characters... (because you make pacts with them instead!)

As for what my VC's are planning summoning;

75pts:
- don't know yet!

150pts:
- still don't know yet!

300pts:
- Dark Elf Master w/basic kit riding a manticore!

Basically, I want to bring back those old 'swain' models from the 6th ed Lahmian Bloodline list.

Cheers!


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> Not rain on your parade or anything, but you can't summon VC, TK or Daemon units/characters... (because you make pacts with them instead!)


Oh thats a shame, I over looked that while filled with excitement with wanting to use my Vampires with my Dark Elves.

I'd love to get some dwarf warmachines on the list but i'm not sure if runes count as magic items? The spell says your allowed any upgrades you can normally take excluding magic items. If you can i'd definatly be putting cannons with runes on the 150pt list.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For 300 points I plan to summon as many level 3 Dark Emissaries as possible. I think they are awesome!

As for 150 I think a Dwarf Flamecannon is very tempting.

At 75? The best I can think of is as many basic Skavenslaves as possible to make a huge tarpit.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

10 Shielded Dwarf Thunderers could be good - functions as a nice resiliant shooting and combat unit.

For 300 points you can summon 1 Dark Emissarie...OR you could summon 1 Zoat who comes with lvl 3 a default better save and MR 1

Edit: In fact you can summon neither as you only can summon from the army books excluding deamons Vc and Tks as mentioned above. 

I'm also a bit confused as the text says you may not summon anything unique yet also says special characters come with any magic items they have listed as standard - what special characters are there that ate not unique?


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

about the dwarf flamecannon: don't. its not as good as you think. 

about the runes: the armybook says that any ITEM inscribed with runes counts as a magic item. It doesn't say anything about the warmachine, only that a runic warmachine's attacks count as magical. I personally would accept it.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

What makes really nice Fulcrum capturers are Skink Priests.

Level 2 Skink Priest with either Cloak of Feathers or Charm of the Jaguar Warrior- 125pts.

So these guys are Level 2 casters with Lore of Heavens (which has a crazy-awesome Equilibrium spell). Cloak of Feathers gives the Fly special rule, and Charm of the Jaguar Warrior is a level 5 bound item containing Steed of Shadows from Lore of Shadow. Essentially both can fly onto Fulcra in order to capture them, which of course is the objective of SoM. Great thing is, since they're only 125pts each, you only need Equilibrium in order to summon them. You could also use the Arabyan carpet on pretty much any hero level spellcaster to pretty much the same effect.

In general, summoning extra spellcasters is great, as it allows you to cast even more Cantrips to knock wizards off Fulcra and gain Dominance.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

Steaknchips said:


> I'm also a bit confused as the text says you may not summon anything unique yet also says special characters come with any magic items they have listed as standard - what special characters are there that ate not unique?


i belive it meanes that you cannot summon unit like the skaven plague furnance and night goblin fanatics, they have a unit type of unique. but you can use special characters is they do not have the unique unit type such as wulfric the wanderer from the warriors of chaos codex


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Adding 2 more entrys from the Chaos book:

150:
Chaos Sorcerer lvl 2 + mark of choice OR lvl 1 with Mark of choice and Third Eye of Tzeench

300
Choas Sorcerer lvl 4 + mark of choice OR lvl 3 with Mark of choice and Third Eye


----------



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

for 75 points i would pick a standard bray shaman give him wildform and he can hep boost units

for 150 well various war machines are nice or some hard hiting units if you need them.

for 300 well i would probs pick a cygor or some sort of wizard or maybe just go with 10 cold one riders with what ever command options your feeling


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

its not the best ever plan, but i had thought about a box of Night Goblins or Skinks and converting the whole lot up to be Shaman, so that every turn i could summon a cheap wizard that could then summon another wizard and so on, thus flooding the board with wizards. it should increase my chances of being able to hold onto fulcrums and generally be good for a laugh.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

admiraldick said:


> its not the best ever plan, but i had thought about a box of Night Goblins or Skinks and converting the whole lot up to be Shaman, so that every turn i could summon a cheap wizard that could then summon another wizard and so on, thus flooding the board with wizards. it should increase my chances of being able to hold onto fulcrums and generally be good for a laugh.


Actually, that's not a bad idea at all; it really allows one to spam the shit out of the Magical Duel cantrip...


----------

